# kent reptile club



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

hi guys well here we go at last we have a new branch of the ihs (international herpetological society )
our first meeting will be on 13/5/2014
between 8-10pm
venue is age concern,16 reculver road herne bay ct66LE 01227366700 ask for terry for details


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

bump:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

don't forget kent ihs reptile club next Tuesday guys 8-10


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello

I would very much like to come to this. Do I need to bring anything?

X


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

RADIOGAGAGA said:


> Hello
> 
> I would very much like to come to this. Do I need to bring anything?
> 
> X


Only yourself money for cuppa and maybe a donation entry so we can get the ball rolling over next couple of meetings for speakers :2thumb:


----------

